# Thunderbird : organisation des comptes=>changer l'ordre?



## zarathoustra (4 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

quand vous faites thunderbird/outils/paramètres des comptes,une barre s'affiche avec tous vos comptes ventilés sur thunderbird.​*Savez vous comment changer l'ordre ? Je souhaiterais placer les derniers comptes rentrés en haut de la liste.*

Comment faire ?

Merci pour aide.

Z.


----------



## edd72 (4 Février 2011)

Ils sont par ordre alphabétique (noms donnés aux comptes) sauf le compte par défaut qui est en premier.


----------



## zarathoustra (4 Février 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Ils sont par ordre alphabétique (noms donnés aux comptes) sauf le compte par défaut qui est en premier.



ouch, mais c'est une grosse lacune de ce logiciel quand meme quand on marche avec des dizaines de messagerie

merci pour ton renseignement


----------



## edd72 (4 Février 2011)

Une solution: tu renommes tes comptes en mettant "a_", "b_","c_" ou des chiffres devant...

On parle des paramètres de comptes, je ne vois pas trop la lacune là...


----------



## zarathoustra (4 Février 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Une solution: tu renommes tes comptes en mettant "a_", "b_","c_" ou des chiffres devant...
> 
> On parle des paramètres de comptes, je ne vois pas trop la lacune là...



Je sais pas si je me suis bien fait comprendre, j'ai peut etre été pas très claire.
Je voulais parler de la barre latérale d'affichage

Voici un screenshot :
Voir la pièce jointe 48672


ils sont toujours en ordre alphabétique? pas possible de les changer?


----------



## edd72 (4 Février 2011)

Ben non, tu t'es mal fait comprendre 


zarathoustra a dit:


> quand vous faites thunderbird/outils/paramètres des comptes,
> une barre s'affiche avec tous vos comptes ventilés sur thunderbird.



Vu que mes différents comptes sont das une boite globale, je ne peux pas tester pour changer l'ordre des boites dans le volet de gauche.

Mais il y a cette piste: http://sidvind.com/wiki/Thunderbird:_Change_account_order

Il y a aussi cette extension: https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/thunderbird/addon/folderpane-tools/


----------



## zarathoustra (4 Février 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Ben non, tu t'es mal fait comprendre
> Mais il y a cette piste: http://sidvind.com/wiki/Thunderbird:_Change_account_order


=>c'est une très bonne idée,
 j'ai regardé dans bibliothèque/thunderbird, mais j'ai pas les compétences pour y arriver


edd72 a dit:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/thunderbird/addon/folderpane-tools/



Je vais l'explorer, et rendre un feed back

Merci,



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------

Foldeplane permet cette fonctionnalité !

Il permet également de choisir des dossier des demarrage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------

Folderplane permet cette fonctionnalité.

Et d'autres choses comme pouvoir choisir le dossier de démarrage.


----------

